# Upgrounds showing life



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Been out a few times and haven't seen much of anything moving around except in one of the smaller local reservoirs. Got out last night after dinner hoping to come across a walleye. Started fishing at around 9:00 and fished until the rain pushed in. Had a couple good bites i missed and managed to get one decent bass to shore. Heard lots of fish rolling out deep. Used my light a lot to at least catch a glimpse of some glowing eyes but did not see a thing until it got late. Right as the rain was starting...... wow, did the walleye ever move in close to shore when the nasty weather moved in. I saw 6 or 8 different sets of eyes glowing in the last ten minutes i fished. Was casting fast and furious but did not hook up with any. Was going to tough it out through the rain (it was coming down hard too) until the lightning hit way too close for comfort. Packed it up right then. Going to get out again this weekend.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good write up. I have hit 2 different upgrounds in the last week, one of them twice. Not a hit. I havent stayed til after dark though. I was figuring a little warmer weather would get them going


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Hit my local in last couple weeks have caught 19 fat lmb a few small saugeyes and a 6lb saugeye and gf lost one just as big... They are def showing life


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The shallow upgrounds have been very good this spring. I just started catching a few out of some deeper ones this week.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Docks are in at both Findlay reservoirs. No action yet.......


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The bluegill and crappie in the old small/shallow reservoir here in Attica have been very active and have seen quite a few people fishing it. The crappie in there are maybe 6" to 8" at best, but a chit ton of them. Hopefully people don't take them all to eat as fish chips. I tried dragging jigs around in it one day and could not get any bass to bite at all. The bigger/deeper reservoir in Attica has skunked me every try so far this year. It is always a late bloomer though.

Even though there is a wind advisory for the evening and going to be on the cool side, think i am going to try after dark to tuck in on the upwind bank (or behind the pump house) and cast for walleyes again tonight. Most likely be the only hardcore (ie: idiot) out there. I actually had a dream last night about walking the bank with my light and seeing glowing eyes..........


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Well..... the thunder snow and what looked like a snow hurricane that came through an hour ago might convince me i would rather drink a beer, tie some jigs and listen to music instead of cast tonight.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The thunder snow is in my area now


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

ive been skunked at both upgrounds in Bucyrus all year, any advice? Used to fishing farm ponds and rivers.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Depends what you are fishing for i guess, but my general rule of thumb on the bigger upgrounds is to go DEEP. Fishing for bluegill and crappie, 6' to 8' under a float is the norm for me unless i see decent fish hanging out up higher. Pretty often see the little gills swimming up high and have to get down past them to get better fish. When they are deeper than 8', sometimes easier to just use a chunk of night crawler on a 1/32, 1/24 or 1/16 jig and not even use a float. Just try to keep it up off the bottom and be prepared to loose jigs.

First or last hour of light is usually golden for all species, middle of the day can be tough in the clear water. I seldom catch walleye during daylight at the upgrounds..... when i was there last week i did not see a single set of glowing eyes until at least 11:00 PM, might have even been later than that. After dark, some of the walleye tend to move up pretty darn shallow and they are often looking for food. I still catch way more walleye with grub/swim jigs than cranks.

I think the bass roam a little more, end up catching them all over at times. This early in the year you can sometimes find quite a few by throwing a jig'n'pig, craw baits or jig with a big grub. Cast out deep and work your way in with slow hops. Most hits usually come when i start bumping the rocks in the transition from mud bottom to rip-rap. Other times you have to cast parallel to the bank and just keep moving until you find some active fish. 

Like i said in an earlier post though.... i am still skunked after several outings to one of them.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

thanks for the help, ive had pretty good luck in upper the last couple years but Bucyrus has me stumped.


----------



## FishingFANATIC419 (Jan 19, 2016)

He catches his first flathead last year now all of a sudden hes a pro...smh


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Wauseon was giving up decent catches of yellow perch despite the weather over the weekend. Minnows fished 12 to 15 feet deep under a slip bobber. There were also a few saugeye taken, as well. Some saugeye were up in the rocks spawning before the cold snap. I hope they aren't done, yet. Also, for some fun, especially if you have kids you want to take fishing, the upgrounds at Delta and at Swanton got a stocking of rainbows over the weekend. Waxworms fished under a bobber anywhere along the shoreline should take fish for the next week or so. I saw a lot of dads with kids at Swanton over the weekend, and it was so much fun watching how excited those kids got when they hooked a fish.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad to hear of the action. 

Got out early last week (after dark walleye again) before we got the heavy rain and there were walleye all over the rocks. Could not get any to commit though. Lots of bites and caught 2 bass. Actually watched with my headlamp as one walleye came out of the deep and bit a twister grub. Should not have been watching though..... pulled it right out of its mouth before it got the hook in and almost pulled the grub all the way off the hook. Went out again after we got the cold a$$ rain and did not see a single set of glowing eyes and only caught 1 bass on my only bite of the evening.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Finally getting a few walleye. Caught an 18" walleye on Saturday night and made it back out again on Wednesday night and brought home an 18" and 20" fish and lost one at shore. Fish were not very active Saturday night so did a lot of walking and only spotted a few. Not in the usual spots i see them either. They were all over the rocks last night but couldn't get any solid hook-ups until 10 minutes before midnight and my plan was to leave at midnight. Actually caught the 2 fish on back to back casts. Threw another dozen times then packed up. Saw one walleye cruise in front of me so close to shore it was making a wake. Pretty cool. The bass are very active now too. Caught 20 or so LMB on the 2 nights i fished with several rock bass as well. Lots of smaller bass though, not seeing the big girls yet, majority are all 12" to 15" fish that look like skinny males. Biggest bass was 16.5". All of my fish are coming on either 5" grubs or 5" swimbaits. Have tried downsizing the grubs (to 3") to see if i would get more bites, but then would only catch the rockbass. Couple other boats were out last night and one was for sure targeting those shallow walleye..... never have seen someone troll so close to the shore line and only possible on an upground reservoir where the bank drop out fast. Would think they would be better off to use a small planer board to get baits up close to shore so they would not spook the fish.... but what do i know. Talked to them on one of their passes by me and they said they had 2 fish also so guess it is working. Might as well just stick to walking the shore if you ask me.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice report Attica!! Sounds promising for sure. Couple of good eaters to enjoy! Fish On Bro!


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

AtticaFish said:


> Finally getting a few walleye. Caught an 18" walleye on Saturday night and made it back out again on Wednesday night and brought home an 18" and 20" fish and lost one at shore. Fish were not very active Saturday night so did a lot of walking and only spotted a few. Not in the usual spots i see them either. They were all over the rocks last night but couldn't get any solid hook-ups until 10 minutes before midnight and my plan was to leave at midnight. Actually caught the 2 fish on back to back casts. Threw another dozen times then packed up. Saw one walleye cruise in front of me so close to shore it was making a wake. Pretty cool. The bass are very active now too. Caught 20 or so LMB on the 2 nights i fished with several rock bass as well. Lots of smaller bass though, not seeing the big girls yet, majority are all 12" to 15" fish that look like skinny males. Biggest bass was 16.5". All of my fish are coming on either 5" grubs or 5" swimbaits. Have tried downsizing the grubs (to 3") to see if i would get more bites, but then would only catch the rockbass. Couple other boats were out last night and one was for sure targeting those shallow walleye..... never have seen someone troll so close to the shore line and only possible on an upground reservoir where the bank drop out fast. Would think they would be better off to use a small planer board to get baits up close to shore so they would not spook the fish.... but what do i know. Talked to them on one of their passes by me and they said they had 2 fish also so guess it is working. Might as well just stick to walking the shore if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 207435
> 
> ...


Have you ever fished in the fremont reservoir, I took a look at it on the way to one of my classes on Wednesday and didn't see much in the way of fish. Also Im going to have a lot of free time this summer any reservoirs worth trying out within an hour drive of bowling green?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Have not personally made it up to the Fremont reservoir yet. I believe it was stocked, but thinking they did not put any walleye in it. From one report i heard, the perch are thriving but size is not very large yet.

As for an hour drive from BG..... Fostoria might give you the most options. Bellevue has some reservoirs also with saugeye stocked in #5. Findlay has 2 reservoirs. Places i have been having luck are either East or South of me so more like an hour and a half away from you.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

I think i might check out fostoria on Tuesday depending on the weather.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Weather looked better for today so I got out and fished from 7:30 until a little after dark. Didn't get any hits on lures the whole time might be using the wrong ones. I did however catching 6 white bass on worms when I had given up hope on a saugeye. Biggest was 9 inches but they sure but up a fight. I would have kept catching them but i forgot my flashlight and was afraid i would trip on a rock and fall in so i called it for the evening. Anyone have any recommendations on lures in the evening?


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

.white perch I guess you mean


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

fisherboy said:


> .white perch I guess you mean


Dnr website said they stock this particular reservoir with white bass, along with the lines on the side led me to believe it to be a white bass. I doubt the ODNR would stock an invasive species like the white perch. After comparing them online i am having trouble telling them apart though. Well i hope it is not a white perch then.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a white perch no doubt


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Anyone know how they might have gotten in there? its reservoir #5 in fostoria


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I wondered the same thing when I caught my first one over there. I would guess someone brought them from Erie and dumped them in there. I haven't caught any at #6, but #5 is full of them.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, #5 is full of them. They have killed the yellow perch population in there. Invasive as heck


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Made it out Thursday evening from 9:30 to 11:30. Temp in the upper 40's, light rain and steady cold breeze out of the NE. Not ideal for me, but the fish didn't seem to mind. Fished the SW corner of the lake so wind/waves were right in my face. Could see and hear lots of surface action so decided to start off throwing a Helsinki Shad Husky Jerk and caught 2 fish and lost 1 in the first 20 minutes. First walleye i've caught on stickbaits in quite a while. Had several other bites that never hooked up. Wind died down around 10:30 and had 2 bass on a swimbait but both were quick release as i was pulling them out of the water. Just as i was getting ready to leave caught another walleye, this time on a 5" swimbait. Fish were all males...... 18" and 20".


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice job as always there Attica!!! Regarding the White Bass vs. White Perch conversation here's a pic of a cooler full of WB we caught this morning on the Maumee. No walleye to be had, but the WB came fast and furious. Left because my stringer was completely full, LOL!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I tried my hand at the night bite and did catch some fish. I ended up with 6 largemouth 4 rockbass and 2 walleye here are a couple pics





















I was using a berkley ripple shad on an underspin 1/4oz jig head. It was a fun night.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

laynhardwood said:


> Well I tried my hand at the night bite and did catch some fish. I ended up with 6 largemouth 4 rockbass and 2 walleye here are a couple pics
> View attachment 208227
> View attachment 208228
> View attachment 208229
> I was using a berkley ripple shad on an underspin 1/4oz jig head. It was a fun night.


My favorite jig combo


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice! Looks like they were really liking that swimbait..... the bass was getting ready to start digesting it. Those 'eyes look good size. Same reservoir as earlier in the week?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> Nice! Looks like they were really liking that swimbait..... the bass was getting ready to start digesting it. Those 'eyes look good size. Same reservoir as earlier in the week?


No it was the same reservoir you were fishing earlier in the week. I may take my nephew tonite if it's not storming. All my fish were released to be caught another day probably by Attica lol


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for leaving them for me.  I'm more glad than anything just to see someone else catching a few 'eyes from shore up there. Most people i see after dark there are fishing with what looks like ocean surf rods or heading out in boats and trolling. I have talked with a couple guys throwing similar stuff as i do, but not many. Catching these fish on medium weight rods with jigs or cranks (and feeling that big thump) is sure fun as hell.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Took boat out for first time this year. Trolled everything from jigs, harnesses, erie deeries, and flicker shads. Managed only 1 saugeye, but it was a 25" spawned out female. Caught on a lime colored 6cm flicker shad


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice job Redhunter1012, 25" is a big girl.

Got out last night for a steady rock bass bite. 7 over zealous fish in total, they seemed to be on a feeding frenzy. Caught most of them on 5" swmbaits that were darn near the size of the rock bass. 1st pic shows before i unhooked and 2nd pic shows the size comparison! If my swimbait was an actual fish, not sure where he would have put it to digest. This is pretty much how they all were hooked..........



















Did not catch any walleye and only caught 1 other small largemouth bass. Had 1 bite that felt heavy and pulled a little drag but quickly spit out. The walleye were all over the rocks but swimming out deeper and almost seemed agitated. They were all swimming by very quickly and then disappear again. Had a couple follow baits. Tried throwing swimbaits, twister grubs, hair jigs and husky jerks. Water was dead calm. Talked with a guy after he pulled his boat out and he was catching largemouth while trolling. Another boat put in just before i left around midnight.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Here in fostoria I've blanked the last 3 trips out. Haven't been able to even catch any largemouths, actually haven't caught any bass this season. I think the saugeyes might be in that post spawn slump. The water is, and has been, very dirty. They finally have our reservoirs filled to capacity, so hopefully they can finally start to clear up and get these fish biting.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Where I was fishing is filled to capacity for the first time in years. Water is gin clear like I never remember and there is a moss problem. Its actually kept me from really shore fishing it


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm.... guess the rain pattern must be just right to fill them all the way up this spring. Sounds like everyone is nice and full. It sucks for my garden though, have only been able to put in peas and onions so far... would sure love to put in hills of potatoes but it has just stayed too damn wet. Willard is (was) as full as what i have seen in the last 10+ years this spring. Up to the highest waterline on the pump house. It has already dropped maybe 10 inches in the last month though. Beautiful clean and clear at the moment with very little weed growth...... yet. It still needs to drop a few more inches before they will put the floating dock in at the ramp. Bellevue 4 and 5 are both topped off and have heard they will hopefully stay that way this year. Fingers crossed. Have not heard any reports from Outhwaite or Riley in Bucyrus? Hopefully someone who has fished there this spring will chime in. Good to hear Findlay and Lima area has theirs up as well. City here has kept the new Attica res nice and full so far too. I am a happy camper.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> Hmm.... guess the rain pattern must be just right to fill them all the way up this spring. Sounds like everyone is nice and full. It sucks for my garden though, have only been able to put in peas and onions so far... would sure love to put in hills of potatoes but it has just stayed too damn wet. Willard is (was) as full as what i have seen in the last 10+ years this spring. Up to the highest waterline on the pump house. It has already dropped maybe 10 inches in the last month though. Beautiful clean and clear at the moment with very little weed growth...... yet. It still needs to drop a few more inches before they will put the floating dock in at the ramp. Bellevue 4 and 5 are both topped off and have heard they will hopefully stay that way this year. Fingers crossed. Have not heard any reports from Outhwaite or Riley in Bucyrus? Hopefully someone who has fished there this spring will chime in. Good to hear Findlay and Lima area has theirs up as well. City here has kept the new Attica res nice and full so far too. I am a happy camper.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

both Riley and Outhwaite are up to normal levels


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Man my season has been Nil to nothing this year I need to quit being lazy and get out to catch some fish like you guys! Making me envious! Attica lets get out soon!


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

mine has been pretty good up until the last 2 weeks, but the Bucyrus reservoirs still have me stumped but ill get them figured out soon, wish I could fish them late like attica but 4am comes fast and still chasing the turkeys on the weekend.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> Man my season has been Nil to nothing this year I need to quit being lazy and get out to catch some fish like you guys! Making me envious! Attica lets get out soon!


Thinking i may head East tonight after the kids hit the pillow. North wind this evening might have them more willing to bite than last time out.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The wind forecast was a little off (there really was not much wind to speak of until i was getting ready to leave) but did get 2 walleye pretty quickly at the first spot i sat down on the rocks. First one on a Kalins grub and second on a husky jerk..... 16" and 18" respectively. Had a couple other followers. Also caught 4 LMB and a couple more rockbass again. Eating walleye for dinner tonight.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Was my night to cook diner and too nice to cook inside. Blackened walleye on the cast iron. In the charcoal grill..... mix of garlic/lemon and curry seasoned perch/walleye, roasted red potatoes on the side. A couple New Belgium Fat Tires to wash it down. Toads were chirping in the pond while i was cooking which usually means i need to go look for some crappie next.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang that looks good nicely done.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks awesome Attica....next time I'll expect a text  I went out last night for a short trip locally and not a bite...not a sniff not a nothing....didnt bring up much to switch out stuck with swimbaits thinking largies may come out to play and I didnt get a thing.....I'll hafta head out again soon to redeem myself. Not too proud of this trip lol! Going to plan a day after work and stay local one night too!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Fished Wauseon for a few hours over the weekend. There are plenty of bass fanning nests along the shoreline. I left them alone and used a slip bobber to fish live bait deep for saugeye and perch. Got a few hits, but no hook ups.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Made a stop at Findlay res #2 today. There were clouds of Perch minnows near the floating dock at the ramp. They were all 3/4 to an inch long. I can imagine the Walleye and WB will be in there big time at night feeding on them. Not much else to report from there. I have talked to many coming in and shore fisherman and the fish are just not biting. I watched Div. of Wildlife drop in two pyrameid style fish attractors. They built them from wood and had several concrete blocks to hold them down.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I fished at Willard last night and only managed 1 bass on a twister grub, but it was at least decent size and good fight. Water is very clear and algae clinging to the rocks now...... makes it a pain to drag jigs on the bottom with all the gunk. Spotted a few walleye that few were tight to shore so assuming they were hunting, just didn't like my offerings. Hopefully make it out once or twice more before the water warms up and they disappear. Usually get a few right at dusk when fishing bluegills early summer, but then they vanish till fall.

ress - You should try it at night, would sure guess there are some predators in there after dark and right at dusk. The bluegill should be holding out in deeper water adjacent to any areas they spawn if you ever can see them actually spawning. Once they get on the beds, keep fishing that deeper water outside the spawning ground and you should find the big brutes. Wish the ODNR would put a little structure in the upgrounds over here... i've always been tempted to put in some of my own.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

A buddy and I took our 5 year old boys out last night in the boat. Between anchoring with spreaders for perch and trolling Erie Dearies, harnesses, and Cranks, we left with 4 keeper eyes, 4 crappie, 1 perch, and 2 catfish. Missed alot while anchored due to trying to let the boys set the hook. Actually lost a nice 17" eye at the net and a few perch too. Caught a dozen or so smaller eyes that we let go.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Which reservoir?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Redhunter1012 said:


> A buddy and I took our 5 year old boys out last night in the boat. Between anchoring with spreaders for perch and trolling Erie Dearies, harnesses, and Cranks, we left with 4 keeper eyes, 4 crappie, 1 perch, and 2 catfish. Missed alot while anchored due to trying to let the boys set the hook. Actually lost a nice 17" eye at the net and a few perch too. Caught a dozen or so smaller eyes that we let go.


Thanks for the report Redhunter1012, sounds like a good mixed bag. I have been checking around and don't think the bluegill in any of the bigger/deeper upground reservoirs near me have started spawning. Water temps are getting close..... maybe the full moon coming up will push them into spawn. I fished Findley Lake (Wellington) this past weekend and the bluegill had beds in the shallow South end of that lake, but that is a world of difference from the deep clear water upgrounds in the NW.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> Thanks for the report Redhunter1012, sounds like a good mixed bag. I have been checking around and don't think the bluegill in any of the bigger/deeper upground reservoirs near me have started spawning. Water temps are getting close..... maybe the full moon coming up will push them into spawn. I fished Findley Lake (Wellington) this past weekend and the bluegill had beds in the shallow South end of that lake, but that is a world of difference from the deep clear water upgrounds in the NW.


How did Findley lake look. Any weed beds? We camped there a few times when I was a kid. I remember that lake had lots of weed beds and beautiful clear water. I heard the state put grass carp in there and eliminated the weeds. Didn't know if that was true or not. Just curious how the lake looked.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I only fished the area around the campground ramp and it is very shallow at that end. Had family there to visit so did not spend a lot of time fishing. There was stringy algae, but did not see any weeds. Water was stained but actually clearer than in years past that we have camped there. Visibility of about 18" maybe. In past years, it was almost always muddy. I waded out and tried to fish past the bluegill beds looking for some bigger gills, but only caught dinks. Cicada hatch is in full swing over there, so lots of fish splashing on top the water. Did take the mountain bike trail around to the North end of the lake but did not fish there. 

North end, going across the dike and looking South at the beach.














South end, at the campground ramp and looking North to the dam.














Cicadas, took about 15 minutes for my son to catch this pile!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been hitting a local res, & thanks to a buddy who showed me how to catch more fish I've had a cpl fun days out on my little 12 foot boat!

Here's a few bass 







http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/6/295735/50243-1466547464.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/6/295735/50243-1466547516.jpg


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

That dude hasn't missed any meals, nice bass!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

A buddy and I hit Findlay #1 last night with out 2 young boys. It had been some time since I had fished there. Tried a few spots for perch. Missed a few bites. Kids got bored quick so we trolled around a bit. Did have 1 on, pretty confident it was a walleye. Came unbuttoned about halfway in. That was on a purple Demon Eye Spinner. Called it a night


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

AtticaFish said:


> Been out a few times and haven't seen much of anything moving around except in one of the smaller local reservoirs. Got out last night after dinner hoping to come across a walleye. Started fishing at around 9:00 and fished until the rain pushed in. Had a couple good bites i missed and managed to get one decent bass to shore. Heard lots of fish rolling out deep. Used my light a lot to at least catch a glimpse of some glowing eyes but did not see a thing until it got late. Right as the rain was starting...... wow, did the walleye ever move in close to shore when the nasty weather moved in. I saw 6 or 8 different sets of eyes glowing in the last ten minutes i fished. Was casting fast and furious but did not hook up with any. Was going to tough it out through the rain (it was coming down hard too) until the lightning hit way too close for comfort. Packed it up right then. Going to get out again this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 206028


Got the boat ready finally (I think) and was going to go to Willard this afternoon but it was storming. Hopefully Mon./Tues? Maybe I'll see you there sometime. Although I fish NL more. Good luck!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

firelands - Good luck at Willard, there is certainly some good fishing there is you can figure out a program that works for you. Would love to hear if you can find perch..... majority of people i talk to have not been able to get decent ones from there in the past few years. Expect plenty of people around there now, even at night. Last couple trips i made, it was getting busy with people chasing cats after dark as well as groups of 10-15 people hanging around in the parking area drinking and listening to music. Last trip i decided to skirt way out and around a group who were getting pretty loud...... decided i will not likely be back up there till fall when the human activity dies down and the fishing activity picks up. Just not worth the worry in my head when i am up there solo most times.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Fished Findlay reservoir #2 last night. No bites or activity until just before dark then the place went crazy. A ton of bugs were hitting the surface including a lot of late may flies just off the riprap. Fish were bouncing off the rocks. I usually take my fly rod and do pretty well with dry flies catching white bass but there were so many bugs I couldn't get a hit. Finally switched over to a mouse with the last light fading away and caught a really nice rock bass and had a smallie engulf the mouse. Sorry for the lack of light but I didn't want to use the flash and forgot my headlamp.








Only saw one other guy fishing and he left before it got dark.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice RockBass! Love those guys, they can be a real trip saver!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice rockbass. They can be fun (and good eating) when you find them. Never seem to venture far from the rip-rap either. Bellevue #5 has a pretty reliable dusk bite, the fish come up and smack top water all over the place at last light. I have only been to upgrounds 4 or 5 times all summer...... but these cool evenings mean it is getting close to prime time.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

On a typical late June through mid August night I can catch white bass on every cast. The last couple of times out blue gill and both smallmouth and largemouth bass have been more active. I'd like to catch some walleye on the fly but usually can't pull myself away from throwing top water stuff at all the activity. The Rock bass was only the 2nd or 3rd one I've ever caught there and a lot larger than my last.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I got out around 9:00 on Sunday to Bellevue #5. Water is starting to drop and has a green film on top. Only fish i saw cruising the shore were oversize shad and carp. Caught a 12" and 6" smallie before the heat got to me and i called it quits. Figured i would beat the in the morning..... but it heated up quick with clear skies and no clouds. I didn't last long.

I am waiting patiently for fall temps......


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Should of hit me up Attica! Would of tagged along!


----------

